# Penn Senator for Sharking fishing from Surf



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

An aquiantance was trying to sell Big Penn Senator for $150 the other day with a short rod with pulley eyes. I for got the model of the rod. I asked him what I was going to do with that since I don't off shore fish. He said it would be great for shark fishing from the surf. He knows I surf fish every now and then. Any ideas or takes on this set for the surf and for the price. I know if I bought this rig I would have to paddle the baits out. Any opinons would be great.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Big Penn Senators are heavy and cumbersome, no good for surf fishing. $150 is way to much, your friend is obviously misinformed. PM me his contact info so I can set him straight.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Senator Surf Rigs*

Unlike Torpedo I'd wait to find out specfics before passing judgement...
Lots and Lots of really big sharks have been caught in the surf with Penn 
Senators all the way up to 16/0...
That being said I don't know that I would use one larger than 10/0 maybe
12/0 if your a big guy...Either one of these have drags for 80 lb line which
would allow you to put about half a mile of 100 to 130 spectra plus a 200 yd
topshot...
Maybe you are a High Roller...and money is no object...but most of us have
to get the most for our $$$$...
Senators are hard to beat, tough as nails workhorses...especially for your first
"Big Shark Surf Rig"...
The Rod with Roller Guides generally are not quite so "Bullet Proof". They REQUIRE
more than casual maintence....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Agreed*



Mustad7731 said:


> Unlike Torpedo I'd wait to find out specfics before passing judgement...
> Lots and Lots of really big sharks have been caught in the surf with Penn
> Senators all the way up to 16/0...
> That being said I don't know that I would use one larger than 10/0 maybe
> ...


I agree w/Mustad those big guys are great for dropping baits. If your looking a reel to cast then the big Senators are not w/your looking for. Roller guides are great for boats but on the surf its a whole other story. H/Duty boat guides or turbo guides work great on the surf. Again depending on what or how your going fish, you have to find w/works for you. There's lots of great casting reels out there but those big Senators are awesome work horses for bringing in subborn mules. BOL on you pick.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

All we use are big offshore reels like that. We use senators in the 113h and 114h models and then have a few other reels (large ocean city, etc.). They aren't the largest senators out there, but they work great with the the 5-7 footers we generally catch and require little work to keep nice aside from a light washdown. If you check cutrate on i-10, they sometimes have "rebuilt" (a friend that worked there said they usually come in missing a part, which they then fix and sell them) senator combos for 80-100 bucks. Have a few of those and none have given me problems.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

OK great info here. I think I will offer him 80 for the whole thing if he takes it I will buy it and find a rod to use for the surf and keep that shorter rod if and when I ever go off shore. DO yall think $80 is about right and fair? I think is is a 9/0


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*9/0 Deal*



DA REEL DADDY said:


> OK great info here. I think I will offer him 80 for the whole thing if he takes it I will buy it and find a rod to use for the surf and keep that shorter rod if and when I ever go off shore. DO yall think $80 is about right and fair? I think is is a 9/0


If it is a 9/0 it is worth about $80-$90...The 9/0 has a 50lb drag system...
you can stretch it to cover 80 lb line...I have 2 of them myself...
Good luck...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

I picked up a 12/0 on a glass roller guide rod at toms pawn in LJ for $150.00 on Saturday. Very good shape white handle on reel felt like a good deal talked them down from $179.00 will post a pick when I get home tonight 
Scott


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

9/0 with a rod for $150 wouldn't be a bad deal it it was spooled with at least 80# braided line. The short stick or tuna stick is best on a boat but there are plenty that use them on the sand and or piers. Cut rate on 10 and Fishing tackle unlimeted off 45 both have reworked reels for sale. You don't see many bigger than a 6/0 on the tables but you can get lucky! The rebuilt 6/0 I think are around $60 and you can pick up a decent rod there towards the back by the kayaks on the left hand side for cheep! Sometimes you will find a 50# class rod there for $20. Just keep your eyes open for the deals. But really a 9/0 is'nt a bad reel for your first one. Be careful the bug will bite you and before you know it you have thousands of dollars tied up in rods and reels.
Cya on the sand sometime,
Ron


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

I say it totally depends on the reel 12/0 is worth 150 easy 9/0 definantly not. A 12/0 is not too big for the surf, all you need is a back brace and you are ready to go. When you have something take out 500yds of 60lb line very very quickly you will change your tune on whats too big for the surf.

-Taylor


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Dont listen to them! Its a trick! PM your friends number ASAP!!!angelsm:wink::mpd::fish::texasflag:idea:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

CCducker said:


> I say it totally depends on the reel 12/0 is worth 150 easy 9/0 definantly not. A 12/0 is not too big for the surf, all you need is a back brace and you are ready to go. When you have something take out 500yds of 60lb line very very quickly you will change your tune on whats too big for the surf.
> 
> -Taylor


Your right on CCducker. 
Most folks think 100 lb sharks are big.
I use to use 12/0's exclusively for sharkin back in the day on the beach.
My biggest was a 9ft 2" Lemon shark.
Now I didnt need that 12/0 for that lemon, but you catch a 300 plus pound Bull shark from the sand and you will see some serious drag takin.
Tigers, and Hammers can take some serious drag as well especially Hammers.
The price isnt bad for rod and reel.
In my opinion, a 9/0 is great for BIG sharks from the sand. BIG being 250 pounds on up.


----------

